# Mass Effect 3: Abschluss der Rollenspiel-Trilogie stößt bei Fans auf Gegenliebe - Spoiler!



## FrankMoers (10. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3: Abschluss der Rollenspiel-Trilogie stößt bei Fans auf Gegenliebe - Spoiler!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3: Abschluss der Rollenspiel-Trilogie stößt bei Fans auf Gegenliebe - Spoiler!


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. März 2012)

Ich kann zum Ende noch nichts sagen. Aber bisher fand ich alles recht nachvollziehbar. Man sollte die Story der Serie immerhin auch als Ganzes betrachten und nicht jeden Teil für sich. Wenn man das tut, werden auch weniger Fragen offen bleiben und weniger Logikfehler entstehen. So sehe ich das jedenfalls.
Außerdem ist ME3 der Abschluss der Serie. Allzu viele Alternativen bleiben da eben leider auch nicht. Entweder Sieg oder Niederlage.


----------



## mischi007 (10. März 2012)

Das Spiel/Story an sich ist gut. Nur mit dem Ende kann ich mich auch nicht ganz anfreunden. Nicht nur weil sie zu ähnlich sind sondern auch weils kein passender Abschluss is, wie ich finde.
Mag halt im Allgemeinen diese Art von Enden nich, will jetzt nix genaueres sagen sonst spoiler ich noch was.


----------



## Marko3006 (10. März 2012)

´Man kann es nicht jedem recht machen!


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. März 2012)

die kritiken auf metacritic sind auch überraschend negativ. 
und zwar nicht nur die von der pc version, wo origin natürlich eine rolle spielt. die xbox version hat eine bewertung von 5.0 und die ps3 version sogar nur 3.6


----------



## Cinerir (10. März 2012)

Im BioWare/EAWare-Forum hat der Thread diesbezüglich schon 644 Seiten....und es werden mehr xD

Ich werde jetzt ME2 nochmal spielen und es einfach nur genießen, denn die Probleme dort (mehr action/weniger RPG/kaum Inventar) scheinen im Vergleich mickrig zu sein. --> 'scheinen' weil ich bisher nur mitgelesen (arbeite mich u.a. durch den Thread im BW-Forum) habe und Videos zu ME3 auf youtube angesehen habe. Ich habe ME3 selbst nicht (wieder die Origin-Geschichte) und bin jetzt fast ein bisschen froh darüber....


----------



## OSS (10. März 2012)

Mir hat besonders ein Bosskampf am ende gefehlt. Ein oller 2 Minuten Überlebenskampf wird den Vorgängern und den doch recht hoch gesteckten Erwartungen nicht gerecht.


----------



## Amanra (10. März 2012)

Das hat mir jetzt ernsthaft den Tag vermiest. Hatte mich wahnsinnig auf  Mass Effect 3 gefreut, aber nachdem ich mir jetzt das erstmal das Ende gegoogelt habe, ist mir alles vergangen. Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht das was mit Shephard passiert, ist sondern das im Hinblick auf die galaktische Raumfahrt. 
Ich kann nur hoffen, das Bioware ein gutes Ende noch nachliefert, ansonsten werde ich vermutlich mir das Spiel gar nicht erst holen.


----------



## rowoss (10. März 2012)

dieser Kak-Abschluss lässt sich so zusammenfassen:

Hebel 1: alle sterben und alles explodiert in einer blauen Druckwelle
Hebel 2: alle sterben und alles explodiert in einer grünen Druckwelle
Hebel 3: alle sterben und alles explodiert in einer roten Druckwelle

Dann kommt ne Sequenz wo Opa dir noch ne Gute-Nachtgeschichte erzählen soll!

Is doch nicht schlecht son Ende passt ja zu jeden Spiel, oder?

Anders ausgedrückt: "Zonk in allen drei Toren."


----------



## DrProof (10. März 2012)

also hab mir beide Enden angesehen und bin über beide unzufrieden! EA hat wohl noch schnell zu Bioware gesagt es darf nicht endgültig sein... Whatever... Warum schnell durchspielen??? Ich hab für alles (100% Flotte ohne MP und alle Missionen) knapp 23 Stunden gebraucht.. also waren die 40 Stunden Spielzeit auch wieder sehr übertrieben... Ich hab natürlich von Donnerstag bis Freitag abend kaum was anderes gemacht, außer schlafen und essen nebenbei


----------



## DrProof (10. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich kann zum Ende noch nichts sagen. Aber bisher fand ich alles recht nachvollziehbar. Man sollte die Story der Serie immerhin auch als Ganzes betrachten und nicht jeden Teil für sich. Wenn man das tut, werden auch weniger Fragen offen bleiben und weniger Logikfehler entstehen. So sehe ich das jedenfalls.
> Außerdem ist ME3 der Abschluss der Serie. Allzu viele Alternativen bleiben da eben leider auch nicht. Entweder Sieg oder Niederlage.


 
Wenn es mal so wäre... !


----------



## GR0BI75 (10. März 2012)

Das ist wieder die typische, kleinkrämerische Zocker-Mentalität. Dabei würde es reichen nur einen Schritt zurück zu gehen, um das große Ganze zu betrachten. Dann erkennt man auch, dass das *gesamte Spiel* das Ende ist! Und so eins habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt. Wer mit dem dritten Teil in eine Triologie einsteigt ist natürlich selbst schuld...


----------



## Sancezz1 (10. März 2012)

rowoss schrieb:


> dieser Kak-Abschluss lässt sich so zusammenfassen:
> 
> Hebel 1: alle sterben und alles explodiert in einer blauen Druckwelle
> Hebel 2: alle sterben und alles explodiert in einer grünen Druckwelle
> ...


 
Das was du da aufzählst sind aber nicht die Enden, denn in keinem Ende sterben alle, so viel kann man wohl sagen ohne zu sehr zu spoilern ^^

Zumindest nicht alle möglichen Enden, sondern eigentlich nur ein Ende mit unterschiedlichem Ergebnis. Nichts desto trotz sind die Enden sich wirklich zu sehr ähnlich.


Spoiler



Unterschiedlich sind eigentlich nur die Personen, Völker die am Ende überleben oder eben welche am Ende sterben. Zu dem Bonusende kann ich nichts sagen. Hab ME3 gestern abend zu ende gezockt und über Google dann erfahren, das die Enden abhängig von der Punktzahl unter "Gesamte militärische Stärke" sind. Und das es noch ein Bonusende gibt.



Insgesamt bin ich dennoch zufrieden mit ME3. Ich muss sagen das ich Teilweise in der Endmission verzweifelt bin. Es hat in der Endmission noch eine tick stärkere Auswirkungen, wenn man die "falschen" Teammitglieder mitgenommen hat oder zu defensiv ist. Weil die Gegner cleverer agieren als in ME2, den hier kommen die Gegner wirklich meist in den Nahkampf, wenn man da nicht aufpasst, hat man schnell den Gegner im Rücken und wenn man nicht gerade als Soldat, Frontkämpfer oder Wächter spielt, im Nahkampf kaum eine Chance.

Gehört zwar nicht zum Ende von ME3, aber dennoch hab ich noch eine Sache die mich gestört hat. Die Reaper auf der Galaxiekarte. Eigentlich brauch man da nur Dauerscannen machen und wenn die Reaper in den einzelnen Clustern ankommen, einfach zum nächsten Cluster weiterfliegen. Da das gleiche Spiel nochmal und immer so weiter. Dann eine Mission abschließen und die Aufmerksamkeit der Reaper ist in den einzelnen Clustern wieder bei Null. Und so geht das ganze eigentlich den gesamten Spielverlauf von ME3.
Ist zwar nicht so nervig wie in ME1 die Erkundung der Planeten mit diesem hyperaktivem Flummi Namens Mako. Da war mir das Planeten scannen in ME2 viel lieber. Und ich fand das ging sogar viel schneller das scannen, als das abfahren der Planetenoberfläche in ME1. Aber ich persönlich finde das mit den Reapern auf der Galaxiekarte etwas einfallslos und überflüssig


----------



## Tchort666 (10. März 2012)

Kann mich den meisten Kommentaren hier nur anschließen. 98 % des Spiels sind pure Unterhaltung und übertrifft mMn beide Vorgänger um längen. jedoch stoßen mir die "verschiedenen" Ende sehr sauer auf ... habe mich auf ein Happy-End gefreut oder zumindest irgendwas, das nicht so endgültig ist, vllt ein paar nette Dialoge mit der Wahl der persönlichen Romanze oder die verschiedenen Heimatplaneten zeigen, wie diese den Sieg oder Niederlage verkraftet haben. Aber einfach nur Puff, Shepard tot, Portale zerstörrt, Normandy schmierrt irgendwo ab und Ende? Sry, aber das ist arg enttäuschend. Da frage ich mich, warum ich in allen 3 Spielen versucht habe, alles richtig zu machen, wenn es am Ende doch sowieso egal ist?! Beziehungen über 3 Teile gepflegt und ausgebaut und wofür? Seine(n) Auserwählte(n) sieht man doch eh nie wieder ... also wayne...

Sry Bioware, aber Das könnt Ihr doch sicherlich besser!


----------



## m0a9r1c1el (10. März 2012)

Das sieht mal wieder stark danach aus als ob das Spiel unbedingt raus musste und es,wie so oft,keine Zeit mehr für ein ordentliches Ende blieb


----------



## DrProof (10. März 2012)

Das Ende in Deutsch!!! Wer klickt und guckt, sollte sich nachträglich nicht beschweren 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbir98p0yC8


----------



## baummonster (10. März 2012)

Kann mich den Vorpostern nur anschließen. Wirklich großartig inszeniertes Spiel, aber die beiden Enden lassen einfach zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Kerusame (10. März 2012)

dachte mir beim durchspielen schon dass das ein komisches ende ist um die serie abzuschließen... hab allerdings nur die gute seite probiert (reaper komplett zerstören) wo man am ende (ACHTUNG SPOILER) sieht wie der junge vom alten die sheppard-geschichte erzählt bekommt...  -video unter mir danke dr.proof-

da denkt man schon an ne fortsetzung, immerhin bettelt der junge um noch ne geschichte über sheppard und der alte meint: "in ordnung nur noch eine" (ca ab min 26)

naja, das game sonst ist meiner meinung nach ganz gut geworden, storytechnisch lässts eigentlich nix offen und schließt somit gelungen mit der serie ab


----------



## Sancezz1 (10. März 2012)

ich lese hier immer nur was von 2 Enden oO Leute, es gibt insgesamt 9 verschiedene Enden. Wem es interesiert, hier die Vorraussetzungen für die jeweiligen Enden.

http://www.gamona.de/games/mass-effect-3,komplettloesung-pc:article,2066923,page-45.html


----------



## GR0BI75 (10. März 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> ich lese hier immer nur was von 2 Enden oO Leute, es gibt insgesamt 9 verschiedene Enden. Wem es interesiert, hier die Vorraussetzungen für die jeweiligen Enden.
> 
> Mass Effect 3 - Komplettlösung - Seite 45


 
Jeder bekommt halt das Ende, das er verdient......


----------



## Mad9000 (10. März 2012)

m0a9r1c1el schrieb:


> Das sieht mal wieder stark danach aus als ob das Spiel unbedingt raus musste und es,wie so oft,keine Zeit mehr für ein ordentliches Ende blieb


 
Ach wieso ich finde das Ende garnicht so schlecht.
Und irgend wann mal einen schlußstrich zu ziehen ist auf jeden fall in ordnung.


----------



## DrProof (10. März 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> ich lese hier immer nur was von 2 Enden oO Leute, es gibt insgesamt 9 verschiedene Enden. Wem es interesiert, hier die Vorraussetzungen für die jeweiligen Enden.
> 
> Mass Effect 3 - Komplettlösung - Seite 45


 
Na ja, wenn man von den zwei Enden spricht, dann meint man halt die Auswahl zwischen zerstören und kontrollieren. Natürlich haben da noch andere Faktoren die Finger im Spiel, aber letzendlich bleibt ja alles gleich.. ob shepard nun lebt, stirbt, oder eine sache mehr bumm macht...


----------



## GR0BI75 (10. März 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man von den zwei Enden spricht, dann meint man halt die Auswahl zwischen zerstören und kontrollieren. Natürlich haben da noch andere Faktoren die Finger im Spiel, aber letzendlich bleibt ja alles gleich.. ob shepard nun lebt, stirbt, oder eine sache mehr bumm macht...


 
...oder ob man einfach bei seiner Meinung bleiben will. Kann man es Bioware - oder besser gleich EA - anlasten, dass noch keine weiteren Optionen zwischen Leben und Tod angeboten werden? Der liebe Gott als Spielverderber, musste ja mal so kommen...


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. März 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Wenn es mal so wäre... !


 
In mancherlei Hinsicht ist es auch so. Kleines Beispiel: 
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass vor einigen Wochen sich ein User beschwerte, dass die Optik der Protheaner angeblich ganz anders sei, als im ersten Teil noch. Das untermauerte der User mit folgenden Screenshots: 
http://images.wikia.com/masseffect/images/d/d1/Ilos_statues_2.png
http://i.imgur.com/1vPVo.jpg

Das kann ich so aber nicht bestätigen. Grund: Wo in ME1 wurde gezeigt, wie die Protheaner wirklich aussahen? Nirgendwo. Und diese Statuen, wie auf Screenshot 1, müssen nicht zwangsläufig Protheaner sein. Es können auch Götzen, "veränderte" Protheaner etc. gewesen sein. Immerhin war zu dem Zeitpunkt ja noch nichts über Protheaner bekannt. Zumindest nichts über deren Kultur. Und in einem Dialog in ME3 wurde bereits erwähnt, dass viele andere Spezies sich irgendwann Protheaner nannten, obwohl sie eigentlich keine waren, sondern nur in das Reich integriert wurden.

Das ist jetzt auch nur ein Beispiel. Aber eines, das vielleicht verdeutlicht, dass man die Trilogie als Ganzes sehen sollte und auch abseits der Handlung (Kodex etc.) aufpassen sollte. Gut, vielleicht ist die Hauptstory in ME3 selbst eher Popcorn-Kino, aber die gesamte Geschichte komplexer und ineinander verwobener, als manche glauben. Bioware hat mit ME eine ganze Welt erschaffen, nicht nur irgendeine Reihe von CoD-Klonen mit RP-Elementen.


----------



## LostHero (10. März 2012)

Habs schon in der anderen News lang und breit erwähnt, daher hier nur noch mal kurz:

ich bin ebenfalls maßlos enttäuscht, vielleicht sogar entsetzt über das ende von ME3. Das kann unmöglich deren Ernst sein. DAS soll es gewesen sein? So? OMG!

Bei mir passt das Ende (bzw die 3 Wahlmöglichkeiten am Ende) nicht einmal zu meiner Spielweise und getroffenen Entscheidungen (stichwort Geth und EDI). Alles davor war richtig episch und emotional, besonders die Dialoge vor der letzten Schlacht und dann kommt SO EIN STIMMUNGSKILLER als Ende einer der, wenn nicht DER größten Trillogie aller Zeiten.

Ich kanns einfach nicht fassen .


Es geht einfach garnich, dass es scheinbar kein Ende gibt, wo organische und synthetische Lebewesen seite an Seite leben, warum hab ich mir dann überhaupt die Mühen gemacht und die Geth mit den Quarianern vereint und EDI zu einem "Menschen" hin entwickelt?
Und auch dass Shep nicht überleben kann find ich mehr als unpassend, da ich bis dato immer "alles perfekt" gespielt habe. Jeder NPC und jedes Volk dass irgendwie möglich ist haben bei mir von ME1 bis ME3 stets überlebt (also quasi 100% Paragon).
Und dann sowas. Das nimmt mich auch heute, nach einer Nacht drüber schlafen, noch total mit. Hab noch nicht mal Bock ME3 nun wie die Vorgänger noch X-mal erneut durch zu spielen .


----------



## AxlBundy82 (11. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich kann zum Ende noch nichts sagen. Aber bisher fand ich alles recht nachvollziehbar. Man sollte die Story der Serie immerhin auch als Ganzes betrachten und nicht jeden Teil für sich. Wenn man das tut, werden auch weniger Fragen offen bleiben und weniger Logikfehler entstehen. So sehe ich das jedenfalls.
> Außerdem ist ME3 der Abschluss der Serie. Allzu viele Alternativen bleiben da eben leider auch nicht. Entweder Sieg oder Niederlage.


 
Als erstes auch ME 3 war ein sehr gutes Spiel wie die Vorgänger für mich, aber das Ende wurde dann doch leider in den Sand gesetzt.

!!!Spoiler sind enthalten!!!

Urteil doch bitte nicht über etwas was du noch gar nicht kennst! Du kannst dir doch ohne Infos gar kein Bild machen?! Als ich ME 3 heute Nachmittag spielte dachte ich auch so, am Abend musste ich aber feststellen das es völlig egal war, das ich mir in ME 1 und ME 2 einen Wolf gelaufen habe, mir den Mund fusselig gequatscht habe um die anderen Squadmitglieder bei der Stange zu halten. Es war quasi total egal ob sie in Teil 2 starben oder nicht und ich habe gekämpft, getestet usw. damit alle überleben und jetzt wird man so abkassiert? Die Letzte Schlacht tobt Garrus, James und Shep gehen zu Boden Shep kommt zu sich und der Rest hat sich abgesetzt, "zu Koks und Nutten in ein anderes System?" weil sie dachten der "Boss" ist Tod und "nu noch schnell die Kriegskasse plündern und die 200.000 Credits verjubeln". Denn nachdem Glorreich nichtssagendem Einweg Ende steigt Garrus aus der Normandy, die Joker ja mittem im Kampf eigenmächtig in ein anderes System lenken wollte. Und da kann ich mir alle 3 Teile aus 0,3 Nanometer und aus 5 Lichtjahren Entfernung angucken, die Frage bleibt wie kam Garrus an Board (mitten vor dem Vorboten liegend) wo ist James hin (Tequila trinken?) und warum hat Joker sich mit dem Rest der Bande verkrümelt? Ich weiß nicht mal ob es jetzt ein Sieg oder eine Niederlage war, da bis auf 4 dumm aus der Wäsche guckende Soldaten mir niemand dazu Input gab. Und Öping mit dem Enkel am Ende das hätte genauso bei Battlefield 3 gepasst oder Fifa 12 nachdem Sieg der Meisterschaft gepasst, da blieben die Fragen alleine wer ist das und was will der?!?!?

Nochmal zum Kern ich möchte damit sagen das man die ganze Zeit das Gefühl hat das die Entscheidungen die man in ME 1 und 2 traf wichtig waren, aber leider bis zum Ende denn dann werden die Leute zu billigen Statisten degradiert. Man denkt dann das man ja ohne Probleme das halbe Squad in ME 2 hätte verlieren können. Ein Ende wo die Reaper alle "ernten" wäre auch interessant gewesen.


----------



## Tchort666 (11. März 2012)

> Habs schon in der anderen News lang und breit erwähnt, daher hier nur noch mal kurz:
> 
> ich bin ebenfalls maßlos enttäuscht, vielleicht sogar entsetzt über das ende von ME3. Das kann unmöglich deren Ernst sein. DAS soll es gewesen sein? So? OMG!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tchort666 (11. März 2012)

ach verdammt.. irgendwas ist da schief gegangen ^^


----------



## schicksal666 (11. März 2012)

Also ich bin Mass Effect Fan seit der ersten Minute, werde das Spiel Montag aber sofort wieder abgeben, weil ich nicht damit zufrieden bin. Die Story ist mehr als dürftig. Über das Ende will ich gar reden und im letzten Moment noch ne Hintertür für einen neuen Teil offen zu lassen ist eine bodenlose Frechheit. Möchte damit hier niemanden aus der Diskussion angreifen, ist halt meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## TheVampire88 (11. März 2012)

Leute ich sagedas nicht wirklich gerne aber nur weil ihr es nicht hinbekommen habt heißt es nicht das es nicht geht.

Ab einer EMS von 2.800 könnt ihr eine Synergie (Zusammenarbeit, koexistenz) zwischen organischem und synthetischem Leben eingehen, wobei die Erde und die Galaxie gerettet werden.

http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/2012-03-05-mass-effect-3-komplettloesung-missionen-prioritaeten-romanzen-trophaeen?page=13

Auch verstehe ich nicht wo irgendetwas offen sein soll ?


----------



## FalloutEffect (11. März 2012)

Bioware scheint wohl einen Hang zu unkonventionell schwachen Enden entwickelt zu haben. Das war bei DA2 auch nicht besser. Das Spiel an sich fand war gut, jedoch nicht so gut wie ME1. Am Ende bleiben immernoch Fragen offen. Vorallem: was ist aus meinen Squadmitgliedern geworden und woher kommt dieses "Kind"? Von der Story habe ich mehr erwartet. Cerberus erscheint in dem Spiel wie der Hauptfeind, die Reaper wirken eher wie eine Randnotiz.


----------



## Sancezz1 (11. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Habs schon in der anderen News lang und breit erwähnt, daher hier nur noch mal kurz:
> 
> ich bin ebenfalls maßlos enttäuscht, vielleicht sogar entsetzt über das ende von ME3. Das kann unmöglich deren Ernst sein. DAS soll es gewesen sein? So? OMG!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry aber das stimmt so nicht, was du über das Ende / die Enden schreibst. 



Spoiler



Shepard kann nämlich am Ende überleben und es gibt auch ein Ende wo organische und synthetische Wesen gemeinsam zusammen leben können.


Ups völlig überlesen, hat ja schon jemand geschrieben. Scheinbar bin ich der einzigste der hier die Spoiler "versteckt" 
Auch wenn viele die hier kommentieren oder lesen, wahrscheinlich das Spiel schon einmal durch haben, aber trotzdem


----------



## Zelias (11. März 2012)

In der Tat sehr enttäuschend das Ende, an sich ist Mass Effect 3 wie ich finde deutlich gelungener als die beiden Vorgänger, ein wirklich wunderbares Spiel, aber das Ende reist das sonst so hohe Niveau geradewegs in den Keller. Gerade als Abschluss einer Trilogie hätte man sehr viel mehr machen können doch irgendwie schien man es möglichst nebulös halten zu wollen. Ich meine, es hat nicht einmal für einfache Texte gereicht was aus den Charakteren und Völkern danach geworden ist, das hat doch schon zu Zeiten von Baldurs Gate 2 geklappt. Was bleibt? Eine recht unklare Auflösung der Frage woher die Reaper kommen und eine noch unklarerer Ausblick wies weitergeht, die Normandy strandet auf irgendeinem idylischen Planeten als ein Sprung nicht klappt, wieso springt die Normandy überhaupt ? Wie kommen die Teammitglieder die eigentlich beim Sturm auf die Säule drauf gegangen sind auf die Normandy? Und was macht Shepard eigentlich so falls er überlegt? Das Ende erinnert mich in seiner unpassenden Art irgendwie stark an Knights of the old Repblic 2 was sonst auch ein super Spiel war. Aber hey, vielleicht erleben wir alle ja noch ein wunderbares Ende als DLC, Oder gleich eine ganze Reihe unterschiedlicher.


----------



## ukartet (11. März 2012)

Wenn ich eines der 3 Enden von Mass Effect 3 hinnehme, ist das Story-Universum ( Mass Effect ) für mich gestorben, sogar BioWare als Studio. 

Die Enden ( jedes ) hinterlässt einfach eine Lücke, man schaut sich das Ende an, und spätestens sobald die Romanze das Wrack verlässt denkt man "..das kann nicht sein, das soll das Ende sein? DAS? SO?" und damit sinkt der Wert von allem ( Vorgängern, positive Erfahrungen, alle guten Aspekte sowie der wieder Spielwert ) auf NULL.

Ich hoffe das ein !kostenloses! Endings-DLC Pack kommt, mit dem BioWare beweist das Sie nicht grenzenlos Ignorant und ... "Arschlöcher" sind .. ( mir fällt kein anderes Wort ein, das es besser beschreibt ).


----------



## ukartet (11. März 2012)

Die am meisten beantwortete Umfrage im BSN ist die mit den Enden:

Choose Language | BioWare Social Network

Choose Language | BioWare Social Network

Nur für's interesse


----------



## Garusho (11. März 2012)

Klar auch ich finde die Ende nicht gerade passend für das Spiel. Etwas unfair von Bioware ist aber auch dassie sagten dass das beste Ende auch ohne Multiplayer zu erreichen ist, dummerweise stimmt das so ja nicht. Jetzt muss ich im Multiplayer noch einiges an Zeit verbringen nur damit für mich das Ende etwas annehmabarer ist...

Eine Frage : Wer hatte mit ner epischeren Schlacht/Videosequenze auf dem Land gerechnet ? Die Im Weltall war ja schon nett anzusehen aber der "Take earth back" Trailer hatte mich mehr erwarten lassen. Auch das es vielleicht für ein paar Entscheidungen ein Video, im bezug auf die Armee vorbereitung, gibt. Zum Beispiel das Geth einen in bedrängniss geratenen Zug raushauen, wenn man sich gegen die Geth entsfhieden hat in der Sequenz halt alle sterbe.


Ich schließe mich den anderen an das Bioware da mal was nachreichen solte ABER nicht für (viel) Geld. Was ganz cool wäre: Man kann die letze Schlacht aus der Perspektive der Squadmitglieder spielen und erfährt so was mit ihnen geschehen ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. März 2012)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Bioware scheint wohl einen Hang zu unkonventionell schwachen Enden entwickelt zu haben. Das war bei DA2 auch nicht besser. Das Spiel an sich fand war gut, jedoch nicht so gut wie ME1. Am Ende bleiben immernoch Fragen offen. Vorallem: was ist aus meinen Squadmitgliedern geworden und woher kommt dieses "Kind"? Von der Story habe ich mehr erwartet. Cerberus erscheint in dem Spiel wie der Hauptfeind, die Reaper wirken eher wie eine Randnotiz.


 
DA2 blieb auch bewusst offen. Der Verbleib von Hawke wird, denke ich, im dritten Teil geklärt.

Zu ME: Warum sollten keine Fragen offen bleiben? Ich verstehe es nicht ganz. Einerseits wünschen sich viele eine komplexere Story, die weniger Popcorn-Kino ist, aber auf der anderen Seite sollen alle Fragen beantwortet werden. Wofür? Habt ihr keine Fantasie? Wer böses denkt, kann Bioware natürlich Faulheit vorwerfen. Hab ich nichts dagegen. Die andere Seite ist aber, dass die Storywriter womöglich auch bewusst Fragen offen lassen und Raum zur Interpretation geben. Leute, an der Story arbeiten Profis, die sich bestimmt was bei gedacht haben. Ist ja beides möglich. Und ich bin der Meinung, dass letzteres eher zutrifft, als Faulheit seitens Bioware.

Zu dem Kind: Meinst du das Kind vom Anfang von ME3? Womöglich eine der jüngeren und damit stärkeren Erinnerungen Shepards, die der Feind nutzt, um mit ihm zu kommunizieren. Als eine Art besseres Verständnis und wohl (laut Storywriter) auch um das ganze "mysteriöser" zu gestalten. 

Leute, nutzt doch einfach mal eure Fantasie. Ihr wollt Komplexität, aber seid offenbar nichtmal in der Lage, euren Kopf einzuschalten und euch selbst einen Reim auf alles zu machen. Interpretiert doch mal euren eigenen Mist in die Lücken. Storylücken sind häufig ein Stilmittel in Geschichten, damit der Leser/Spieler/Zuschauer sich selbst ein Bild machen kann.


----------



## GR0BI75 (11. März 2012)

Ja, das ist einfach nur peinlich, was hier abgeht. Nur weil eins der über zehn verschiedenen Enden einem nicht in Kram passt, sind Bioware Versager Blablubb... Es ist immer wieder so ernüchternd zu erleben, dass Gamer eigentlich beim Maulen einen Ehrgeiz entwicklen und sonst nie, wie anhand persönlicher Ansprüche Forderungen gestellt werden, anstatt sich mal mit dem Gebotenen auseinanderzusetzen - sowas kann inspirierend sein. Aber im Moment fremdschäme ich mich mal wieder und sehe mit Grausen dem Diablo 3-Release entgegen...


----------



## HotShot1989 (11. März 2012)

Also ich habe ME 3 jetzt so gründlich gespielt, wie ich nur konnte und kann die ganze Aufregung nicht verstehen. Es ist doch eine super Story mit einem (wie ich finde) vernünftigen Ende.


----------



## Zelias (11. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Zu ME: Warum sollten keine Fragen offen bleiben? Ich verstehe es nicht ganz. Einerseits wünschen sich viele eine komplexere Story, die weniger Popcorn-Kino ist, aber auf der anderen Seite sollen alle Fragen beantwortet werden. Wofür? Habt ihr keine Fantasie? Wer böses denkt, kann Bioware natürlich Faulheit vorwerfen. Hab ich nichts dagegen. Die andere Seite ist aber, dass die Storywriter womöglich auch bewusst Fragen offen lassen und Raum zur Interpretation geben.


 
Wenn man bewusst offene Fragen im Raum stehen lässt würde ich das okay finden, hier ist es aber weniger so das man einzelne Punkte aus lässt sondern das man fast nichts sagt. Noch dazu, dass sich die getroffenen Entscheidungen so gut wie gar nicht auf das Ende auswirken, das was man zu sehen bekommt ist in den meisten fällen nahezu identisch. Hier hätte man doch sicherlich einen wesentlich besseren Kompromiss finden können zwischen offene Fragen klären und den Spielern dennoch ein befriedigendes Feedback auf die Auswirkungen ihre Entscheidungen geben. Zum Teil mag das aber auch an den Erwartungshaltungen liegen, es wurde ein (bzw. unzählige) episches Ende der Trilogie angekündigt wo die Fragen geklärt werden. Episch war die Endschlacht zwar schon, das eigentliche Ende trifft die dadurch aufgebauten Erwartungen jedoch keinesfalls. Das die Storywriter bei Biowares Profis sind finde ich auch, immerhin hat die Trilogie ein durchgehend hohes Niveau (wäre dem nicht so würde sich hier wahrscheinlich kaum wer aufregen), was sie sich Gedacht haben als sie das Ende schrieben würde ich aber echt gerne mal wissen, ich kann es absolut nicht nachvollziehen wie man auf so etwas kommt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. März 2012)

Zelias schrieb:


> Wenn man bewusst offene Fragen im Raum stehen lässt würde ich das okay finden, hier ist es aber weniger so das man einzelne Punkte aus lässt sondern das man fast nichts sagt. Noch dazu, dass sich die getroffenen Entscheidungen so gut wie gar nicht auf das Ende auswirken, das was man zu sehen bekommt ist in den meisten fällen nahezu identisch. Hier hätte man doch sicherlich einen wesentlich besseren Kompromiss finden können zwischen offene Fragen klären und den Spielern dennoch ein befriedigendes Feedback auf die Auswirkungen ihre Entscheidungen geben. Zum Teil mag das aber auch an den Erwartungshaltungen liegen, es wurde ein (bzw. unzählige) episches Ende der Trilogie angekündigt wo die Fragen geklärt werden. Episch war die Endschlacht zwar schon, das eigentliche Ende trifft die dadurch aufgebauten Erwartungen jedoch keinesfalls. Das die Storywriter bei Biowares Profis sind finde ich auch, immerhin hat die Trilogie ein durchgehend hohes Niveau (wäre dem nicht so würde sich hier wahrscheinlich kaum wer aufregen), was sie sich Gedacht haben als sie das Ende schrieben würde ich aber echt gerne mal wissen, ich kann es absolut nicht nachvollziehen wie man auf so etwas kommt.


 
So wie ich das anhand mehrerer Posts gelesen habe, scheint es relevanter, die Nebenaufgaben zu machen, um ein zufriedenstellendes Ende zu erreichen, als bewusste Entscheidungen in Dialogen und Events zu fällen. Ich kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass, je mehr man abseits der Haupthandlung erledigt, das Ende umso besser wird? Das heißt, so wie ich es anstrebe.


----------



## Zelias (11. März 2012)

Ehr weniger wenn man das Ende nur als die Schlussszene betrachtet, diese ist im Prinzip nur vom Kampfstärkewert abhängig. Dieser wird zwar durch die Nebenmissionen mitbestimmt, die Unterschiede sind in meinen Augen aber nur sehr gering. Im Prinzip sind es diese Enden: Mass Effect 3 - Komplettlösung - Seite 45

Wobei "die Erde wird zerstört" jetzt wesentlich drastischer klingt als es dargestellt wird, man sieht 5 Sekunden lang einen Flammenring der über die Erde fegt, das wars. Auch das "Shepard überlebt" ist nur sehr am Rande angedeutet, man sieht in der letzten Szene wie sich der Brustkorb kurz hebt, kein Wiedersehen mit Crewmitgliedern. Im Prinzip läuft es drauf hinaus, dass man je nach Punktestand 2 oder 3 Auswahloptionen hat, Es wird zwar gesagt was die Auswirkungen wären es bleibt jedoch völlig unklar wie es sich auswirkt. Ob man die Reaper nun zerstört oder kontrolliert, im einen Fall sieht man in einer 6 Sekundenszene wie 2 explodieren, im anderen Fall fliegen sie von der Erde. Das einzig wirklich gelungene Feedback ist beim Ende wo Menschen und Maschinen eine Synthese bilden, hier hält Joker Edi kurz im Arm. Wobei es irgendwie 'billig' wirkt das die Endsequenz in allen Enden zu 95% identisch ist. 

Zumal das Problem ja auch nicht ist, dass die meisten Leute unzufrieden sind weil das Ende so "traurig" ist sondern weil es so knapp und unzusammenhängend ist.


----------



## Rac0r (11. März 2012)

Mass Effect ist ein brilliantes Game - wenn man von den letzten 10 Minuten absieht. Warum? Man hat nicht verschiedene Enden auf Grund von Entscheidungen, sondern eines, dass in drei Farben daher kommt, letztlich aber keinen Unterschied macht. Alles im Namen der Fortsetzbarkeit. Was Bioware nicht verstanden hat ist, dass die Beziehungen zu den anderen Charakteren Mass Effect ausgemacht haben. Diese haben nicht nur keinen Einfluss auf das Ende, sondern werden auch nicht aufgelöst. Sogar ein komplett offenes Ende wäre diesem zu bevorzugen. Es liegt nicht daran, dass die Enden nicht wirklich glücklich sind - auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass es zumindest ein gutes Ende geben sollte. Ich war schon enttäuscht, bevor ich das eigentliche Ende dann gesehen habe. Allein auf Grunde der vielen, vielen Logikfehler angefangen bei der Entwicklung eines Geräts bei dem die Entwickler nicht wussten, was es tut, über die wundersame Ankunft des Geräts an der Citadel (Reaper im Urlaub) bis hin zur Normandy im Transit (War die nicht gerade in einer Schlacht?). Offenbar fehlt Drew Karpyshyn Bioware an allen Ecken und Enden. Schade.


----------



## Amanra (11. März 2012)

Also der Titel eures Artikels ist auch nicht ganz richtig gewählt. Mein Problem mit dem Ende der Mass Effect Trilogie ist nicht, dass es mich kalt lässt, sondern dass es mich richtig ärgert und mir die ganze Erfahrung mit der an sich wirklich großartigen Reihe kaputtmacht. Und zwar nachträglich sogar Mass Effect 1-2. Ich krieg so etwas nämlich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, wenn ich etwa daran denke, wie gut es sich angefühlt hatte, durch das Völkergemisch der Citadel zu laufen oder vor der3-D- Galaxiskarte zu stehen und einen Planeten anzuwählen.... Die positive Vision der Menschheit als raumfahrendes Volk in einer galaktischen Völkergemeinschaft, diese Vision ist kaputt. 
Es ist vor allem auch nicht zu verstehen, dass seitens Bioware gesagt wird "wir bieten verschiedene Lösungen an" und dann ist nicht eine einzige positive dabei, ganz abgesehen davon, dass sich die Enden lächerlich stark gleichen und eher die Fäden abrupt abschneiden anstatt ein würdiges Finale zu bieten!


----------



## Deviant81 (11. März 2012)

Also bin hier komplett neu und muss hier mal entgegenwirken was das negative ende angeht....
Habe ich aus einer Komplettlösung copy and Pastet...

ACHTUNG ERHEBLICHE SPOILER!!!





Mögliche Enden (Kollektoren-Basis in Mass Effect 2 nicht zerstört)

    Bei einer EMS von weniger als 1.750 wird die Erde zerstört, egal ob ihr nun die Reaper zerstört oder sie kontrolliert.
    Ab einer EMS von 1.750 wird die Erde bei Zerstörung der Reaper ebenfalls zerstört.
    Ab einer EMS von 2.050 wird die Erde gerettet, wenn ihr die Reaper kontrolliert.
    Ab einer EMS von 2.350 wird die Erde verwüstet, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört.
    Ab einer EMS von 2.650 wird die Erde gerettet, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört.
    Ab einer EMS von 2.800 könnt ihr eine Synergie zwischen organischem und synthetischem Leben eingehen, wobei die Erde und die Galaxie gerettet werden.
    Ab einer EMS von 4.000 überlebt Shepard, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört und Anderson "rettet".
    Ab einer EMS von 5.000 überlebt Shepard, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört, Anderson aber nicht "rettet".

Mögliche Enden (Kollektoren-Basis in Mass Effect 2 zerstört)

    Bei einer EMS von weniger als 1.750 wird die Erde zerstört, egal ob ihr nun die Reaper zerstört oder sie kontrolliert.
    Ab einer EMS von 1.750 wird die Erde bei Kontrolle der Reaper zerstört.
    Ab einer EMS von 1.900 wird die Erde verwüstet, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört.
    Ab einer EMS von 2.350 wird die Erde gerettet, wenn ihr die Reaper kontrolliert.
    Ab einer EMS von 2.650 wird die Erde gerettet, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört.
    Ab einer EMS von 2.800 könnt ihr eine Synergie zwischen organischem und synthetischem Leben eingehen, wobei die Erde und die Galaxie gerettet werden.
    Ab einer EMS von 4.000 überlebt Shepard, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört und Anderson "rettet".
    Ab einer EMS von 5.000 überlebt Shepard, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört, Anderson aber nicht "rettet".


----------



## FalloutEffect (11. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> DA2 blieb auch bewusst offen. Der Verbleib von Hawke wird, denke ich, im dritten Teil geklärt.
> 
> Zu ME: Warum sollten keine Fragen offen bleiben? Ich verstehe es nicht ganz. Einerseits wünschen sich viele eine komplexere Story, die weniger Popcorn-Kino ist, aber auf der anderen Seite sollen alle Fragen beantwortet werden. Wofür? Habt ihr keine Fantasie? Wer böses denkt, kann Bioware natürlich Faulheit vorwerfen. Hab ich nichts dagegen. Die andere Seite ist aber, dass die Storywriter womöglich auch bewusst Fragen offen lassen und Raum zur Interpretation geben. Leute, an der Story arbeiten Profis, die sich bestimmt was bei gedacht haben. Ist ja beides möglich. Und ich bin der Meinung, dass letzteres eher zutrifft, als Faulheit seitens Bioware.
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass offene Fragen bleiben müssen. Besonders wenn es sich um Fakten handelt die man sich nicht daherfantasieren kann.



Spoiler



Mit "kind" meinte ich den Katalysator. Ich fragte mich, was der Grund für seine Motivation ist, wo er herkommt, was er ist. Die Geschichte der Reaper, bleibt bis zum Schluss eigentlich ungeklärt. Stattdessen wird alles auf Cerberus und den Unbekannten fixiert. Auch die Frage warum der Zyklus bestehen muss. Wenn sie alle Planeten abmurksen, gibt es auch kein organisches Leben, von daher müssen sie auch nicht mehr für "Ordnung" sorgen. Auch seltsam finde ich, dass die Reaper angeblich nichts vom Tiegel gewusst haben sollen, obwohl dieser ihren Tod bedeutet hätte.

Die Story fand ich trotzt einiger Schwächen gut. Hier und da hätte man mehr rausholen können. Gerade die Reaper, Salarianer und Asari kommen meiner Meinung nach zu kurz.


----------



## FrostByte-GER (11. März 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ich bin gerade echt zwiegespalten. Zum Einen bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht, zum Anderen kann ich BioWare etwas verstehen.

Das Spiel ist echt episch, aber die letzten 10 Minuten waren echt...keine Ahnung. Aber die Musik hat auf jedenfall gepasst xD. Auch das Anderson gestorben ist, war schon hart. Aber es wurde einfach ZUVIEL Raum für Interpretation gelassen. Bei LIMBO wars okay, aber hier, bei ME3 ganz sicher nicht. Was ist mit Samara, Grunt, Jack und co.? Was ist mit der Crew der Normandy? Wie können wir mit den anderen Welten(Thessia, Rannoch usw..) kommunizieren. Theoretisch müsste die vereinte Flotte jetzt im Sol-System festsitzen!? Was ist mit Omega? Ebenso das Kind auf der Citadel bzw. "Die Citadel" Was war das für ein "Ding"? Und vorallem: WAS IST MIT SHEPARD?!? Er lebt, zumindest im besten Ende, aber was danach? Da wurde zuviel offen gelassen - einfach ZUVIEL!

Bitte BioWare, beantwortet unsere Fragen in einem DLC, Film oder gar Comic, aber bitte: TUT ES!

edit: mal so ne Nebenfrage: Wie ist das gemeint mit Anderson "retten"? Er stirbt aber doch in jedem Fall?!

edit2:

Ich glaube außerdem, dass BioWare vergessen hat, wofür Mass Effect steht. in jedem ME gab es bisher immer ein gutes oder böses Ende. Entweder er überlebte, oder (irgendjemand wichtiges) starb (erst ab ME2).

In ME3 sind irgendwie alle Enden "Böse". Sieg? Zu welchem Preis....


----------



## Grandchamp (11. März 2012)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass offene Fragen bleiben müssen. Besonders wenn es sich um Fakten handelt die man sich nicht daherfantasieren kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also die Reaper werden auch von irgendjemand/etwas beherrscht, weiß nicht mehr wer es sagt aber es wurde gesagt. Sie vernichten ja nicht alles in der Galaxie sondern nur die Völker die zu weit fortgeschritten sind. Aber das mit dem Tiegel find ich auch bisschen blöd gemacht, es gibt nur eine Waffe die das Ende der Reaper bedeutet und die wissen angeblich nichts davon, obwohl der Plan MILLIONEN von Jahren von Zyklus zu Zyklus weiter "gerreicht" wird.


----------



## Grandchamp (11. März 2012)

Grandchamp schrieb:


> Also die Reaper werden auch von irgendjemand/etwas beherrscht, weiß nicht mehr wer es sagt aber es wurde gesagt. Sie vernichten ja nicht alles in der Galaxie sondern nur die Völker die zu weit fortgeschritten sind. Aber das mit dem Tiegel find ich auch bisschen blöd gemacht, es gibt nur eine Waffe die das Ende der Reaper bedeutet und die wissen angeblich nichts davon, obwohl der Plan MILLIONEN von Jahren von Zyklus zu Zyklus weiter "gerreicht" wird.



Edit: Was war eigentlich mit dem Vorboten? Ist der nochmal gekommen? Er wurde ja nur kurz erwähnt.


----------



## Zelias (11. März 2012)

Grandchamp schrieb:


> Edit: Was war eigentlich mit dem Vorboten? Ist der nochmal gekommen? Er wurde ja nur kurz erwähnt.


 
Meine mich zu erinnern das es der Vorbote war der das Team kurz vor dem Erreichen des Portals aufreibt, eine wirklich tragende Rolle spielt er nicht. 

Was den Tiegel angeht, der war in der Tat etwas weit hergeholt.


----------



## Grandchamp (11. März 2012)

Zelias schrieb:


> Meine mich zu erinnern das es der Vorbote war der das Team kurz vor dem Erreichen des Portals aufreibt, eine wirklich tragende Rolle spielt er nicht.
> 
> Was den Tiegel angeht, der war in der Tat etwas weit hergeholt.


Hab mir auch gedacht, dass das der Vorbote sei aber genau so gut könnte es jeder X-beliebige Reaper sein können. Da hätte man auch noch mal was rausholen können, storytechnisch.


----------



## Dark-Raziel (11. März 2012)

Im Prinzip ist die Story und die Präsentation absolut Spitze:
Ich bin ein ziemlicher Fan von Tali und habe mehr als einmal das Bild von ihr in der Kabine betrachtet, sie hatte(wie schon in ME2) ein paar echt brilliante Missionen und ist einfach ein Charakter in den man sich verlieben muss.
Auch Grunt hatte einen wirklich genialen Auftreit nach dem ich diesem Fleischberg am liebsten die klassische Brofist gegeben hätte.
Ich könnte noch eine ganzte Weile so weiter machen, aber ich denke man kann unstrittig behaupten dass Die Storry von ME3 zweifellos zum besten Gehört was man im gerne seit langen bewundern durfte.

ABER:
Das Ende ist nicht nur nach den maßstäben des restlichen Spiels schlecht, es ist einfach völlig unpassend und über jedes Maß enttäuschend.
----------------------Achtung leichter Spoiler----------------------
Sheppard hätte ein wirklich ein Happy End verdient!
Man begleitet diesen Charakter durch drei Spiele, von einer Selsbtmordmission zur nächsten. Man kämpft mit und für Charaktere die einem echt ans Herz wachsen und dann dieses Ende?
Ich bin zwar ein großer Freund von tragischen Situationen und dramatischen Szenen, aber das war doch einfach nur ein Witz. Ich hätte mir mit der vom Spieler ausgewählten Liebe von Shepard ein echtes Happy End gewünscht und nicht diese Zumutung.

Mein Fazit:
Ein tolles Spiel mit großartiger Story, brillianten Charkaterene und denkwürdigen Momenten, aber mit einem Ende das ich als Spieler nicht nochmal sehen will.


----------



## FrostByte-GER (11. März 2012)

Ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass der Alte Mann(evtl. Joker? Wer weiß^^) und das Kind anscheinend an dem Ort stehen, wo die Normandy damals abgestürzt ist?


----------



## rednose (11. März 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> also hab mir beide Enden angesehen und bin über beide unzufrieden! EA hat wohl noch schnell zu Bioware gesagt es darf nicht endgültig sein... Whatever... Warum schnell durchspielen??? Ich hab für alles (100% Flotte ohne MP und alle Missionen) knapp 23 Stunden gebraucht.. also waren die 40 Stunden Spielzeit auch wieder sehr übertrieben... Ich hab natürlich von Donnerstag bis Freitag abend kaum was anderes gemacht, außer schlafen und essen nebenbei





DrProof schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man von den zwei Enden spricht, dann meint man halt die Auswahl zwischen zerstören und kontrollieren. Natürlich haben da noch andere Faktoren die Finger im Spiel, aber letzendlich bleibt ja alles gleich.. ob shepard nun lebt, stirbt, oder eine sache mehr bumm macht...


Du hast nach eigener aussage alles gemacht und dann das Spiel in 23 Stunden durch? Dann hättest du doch gewusst, dass man ab ner bestimmten Stärke auch die Synthese auswählen kann.


Ich finde das Ende jetzt nicht so furchtbar wie alle hier tun, aber dennoch ziemlich unbefriedigend und der restlichen Trilogie nicht entsprechend. Zuerst hätte ich mir einen packenden Endkampf gewünscht und nicht eine Enddiskussion.(auch wenn ich mir noch nicht vorstellen kann, wie man den Endkampf auf der Erde auf Insanity schaffen soll^^) Vor allem hätte man in dieses Ende doch etwas mehr Liebe stecken können, z.B. zumindest zeigen was jetzt mit all den Völkern und Gefolgsleuten passiert, da sie ja rein theoretisch wirklich alle auf der Erde erstmal feststecken. Bei so einem epischen Finalteil hätte ich auch nichts gegen einen 20-30 minütigen Epilog.
Und schließlich hätte ich mir, wie vermutlich fast alle Fans ein glücklicheres Ende für Shepard gewünscht. Genau wie schon gesagt, die Entscheidungen hätten noch stärker mit einfließen sollen. Und dieses Ende ist, vermute ich, tatsächlich eine Konsequenz des schon ewig zuvor bekannt gegebenen Release Termins.

Außerdem bin ich auch etwas enttäuscht, dass man entgegen Bioware's Aussage, beim ersten Durchspielen nicht das 5000 Punkte Ende erreichen kann ohne MP. Beim zweiten Mal soll das ja möglich sein, aber ich muss sagen, nochmal mit meiner aktuellen Klasse durchzuspielen motiviert mich nicht sonderlich, da würde ich mich viel lieber an einer anderen versuchen.


----------



## FrostByte-GER (11. März 2012)

So hätte das sein sollen(Ausnahme: Shepard muss leben xD): 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7zagpVInvjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Heilige Scheisse:
"I don´t think,that the ending really was an ending ^___^.within that theory of indoctrination all of that was just a battle in Sheps mind and a real ending has still to come!  If Shep chooses the destroy-way﻿ to withstand the indoctrination,only then (s)he will awake on battlefield ;in Synthesis and Control (s)he surrenders to the reapers  Bioware may´ve started a perfect Mindf*,so the signs show a way^^ An employee wrote,the community is in rage,but they don´t know all the facts,let´s see^^"

Von Youtube. Für mich ergibt das durchaus Sinn...
Was ist, wenn das alles nur ein Traum ist, inden Shepard fällt, nachdem er vom Strahl der Harbinger/Vorboten getroffen wurde?

Boah, das ist mir gerade zuviel xD

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Zelias (11. März 2012)

Erschreckend wie Fans innerhalb weniger Tage aus bereits existierendem Material ein Ende zusammen schnippeln das sowohl befriedigender als auch sinniger ist als das Ende das sich Bioware erdacht hat.



FrostByte-GER schrieb:


> Von Youtube. Für mich ergibt das durchaus Sinn...
> Was ist, wenn das alles nur ein Traum ist, inden Shepard fällt, nachdem er vom Strahl der Harbinger/Vorboten getroffen wurde?
> 
> Boah, das ist mir gerade zuviel xD
> ...



Habe ich bisher nicht so verstanden das die Indoktrination im Schnellverfahren per Riesenlaser verteilt wird. Wäre vom Aspekt des Storytelling irgendwie auch billig zu sagen "ja, die Szene ergibt absolut keinen Sinn, war aber halt auch nur geträumt", zumal es in diesem Fall eine epische Trilogie komplett ohne Ende wäre.

Zu sagen die Community ist wütend weil sie nicht alles kennt wäre ebenfalls Blödsinn (falls das tatsächlich so gesagt wurde), die Leute bewerten das Ende halt so wie es als solches ausgeliefert wurde, nicht als das was die Designer sich dabei vielleicht denken.


----------



## A3000T (11. März 2012)

Ach Mass Effect... 

Der erste Teil war grandios. Offene Spielwelt, immer was neues zu entdecken, einfach schön. Da merkte man einfach, das Bioware von Microsoft bezahlt wurde, denn was auch immer man von den Leuten aus Redmond halten mag, ihre Spiele sind allesamt von höchster Güte. Sei es Train Simulator, Crimson Skies oder halt eben Mass Effect.  

Dann hatte Microsoft ein böses Kopfaua und Bioware wurde an Electronic Arts verramscht. Für MS sicher eine tolle Sache, für den Spieler aber ein Tritt ins Gemächt. Mass Effect 2 zeigte sodann auch gleich weshalb. 

Von der offenen Spielwelt war nichts mehr vorhanden, die begehbaren Bereiche der Citadel auf ein Minimum geschrumpft und die Steuerung sowohl am PC als auch auf der Xbox 360 verschlimmbessert. Warum zum Beispiel landet Joker jedesmal die Normandy, selbst wenn ich bereits angedockt bin? Bei ME1 bin ich da einfach durch die Tür gelatscht. Klar, das sind Peanuts, aber irgendwann sieht man halt den Boden vor lauter Schalen nicht mehr. Besonders ärgerlich ist das vor allem deshalb, weil ME2 eines der wenigen Spiele war auf die ich mich Anfang 2010 freute. Ich meine, so grandios wie Teil 1 war, das konnte man doch gar nicht versauen. Glückwunsch BioWare und EA, ihr habts trotzdem geschafft. 

Dann am Donnerstag kam Teil 3. Ich habe meines schon am Mittwoch in den Händen halten dürfen, aber was solls. Nachdem ich mich erstmal knappe drei Stunden mit Origin rumgeschlagen habe (wobei der Fairnesshalber gesagt werden muss, dass dies eher an Firefox lag, welcher die Datei einfach nicht komplett runterladen wollte) lief es dann über den Bildschirm. Meine Freude war deutlich weniger ausgeprägt als vor zwei Jahren, als ich Mass Effect 2 neu kaufte. Und noch immer sind die alten Probleme vorhanden. Shepard steuert sich nicht halb so gut wie im ersten Teil, noch immer ist die Citadel geradezu lächerlich klein, wenn auch (zumindest subjektiv) größer als im zweiten Teil und noch immer nervt die An- Abdockprozedur. Auch das Fahrstuhlkonzept wurde zugunsten nerviger Ladebildschirme, welche einen stets aus dem Spielgeschehen reißen, nicht wieder eingeführt. Zumindest mir persönlich war das alte System aus ME1 deutlich lieber als stets ein Bild von der Normandy, einem Shuttle oder eines Raumes zu sehen, während der Rechner die Daten aus dem Speicher scheucht. 

Auf der anderen Seite steht jedoch eine überwältigende Geschichte mit zugegebenermaßen extrem viel Pathos und (zumindest storytechnisch) viel Atmosphäre. So unterhalten wurde ich in letzter Zeit von kaum einem Spiel und ich werde es sicherlich noch ein paar Mal durchspielen. 

Das Ende jedoch ist nervig. Nicht, weil ich ein Happyend für mein seliges Wohlbefinden brauche, sondern weil ich bis dahin etwa 160 Stunden Spielzeit in alle drei Teile gesteckt habe und darauf hinarbeitete, dass am Ende alles hübsch wird. Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen, tja, hier wurde mit den Erwartungen des Fans gespielt und bei einem Film würde ich das auch begrüßen, nur sitzt man bei einem Film nur da, mampft Chips und trinkt Bier oder Cola. Bei Mass Effect musste ich immerhin noch während futtern und trinken Maus und Tastatur benutzen.  Nee, im Ernst... Ich fühle mich von den Enden doch ziemlich enttäuscht. Ich werds überleben und meine Tränen halten sich in Grenzen, aber zumindest einen etwas vernünftigeren Abschluss für die Grinsebackehonigkuchenfraktion wäre sicherlich drin gewesen.


----------



## FrostByte-GER (11. März 2012)

Hmm... wer weiß. Aber interessant, wieviel gerade im BioWare Forum abgeht. Einige haben "Indizen" dafür gefunden, dass am 15.03.2012 - also dann, wenn ME3 in Asien erscheint, etwas enthüllt wird oder sonstiges geschieht.

http://oi41.tinypic.com/2nvgso4.jpg
http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj592/Sami55023/dreamM1M.jpg 

Antwort zu den Bildern:
"This was answered on the previous page by several of us...essentially 1 + M (being the 13th letter of the alphabet) + 1 = 15 so some people were thinking it meant that once the Japanese release happens on the 15th we will get a response to the ending..."

zu 95% ist das nur heiße luft, aber vielleicht könnte es doch etwas damit zutun haben. Irgendetwas an diesem Ending stimmt nicht.
Seit dem ARG mit Portal ist nichtsmehr unmöglich. 

Aber nochmal zu dieser möglichen Halluzination.

Nachdem Shepard vom Strahl getroffen wurde, fällt er in Ohnmacht und wird dann von der Harbinger Indokriniert und "träumt" dann dieses Ende.
Ich könnte mir sonst nicht erklären, wie Shepard am Ende dann wieder anfängt zu atmen! Weil wenn die Citadel explodiert ist: 1. wie hat er dann überhaupt überlebt und 2.Wie zum Teufel kommt er dann auf die Erde zurück(könnte mir sonst nicht vorstellen, wo diese Trümmerteile(vielleicht von der Citadel, oder einfach nur wegen des Lasers der Harbinger, also Teile aus London)landen sollten!

Es sind natürlich alles nur vermutungen, aber sie machen durchaus sinn und haben Indize/Beweise.

Boah, BioWare hat gerade in mir das Pferd losgetreten xD

Weitere Beweise, dass das nur ein Traum war: 

This ending is full of dream signs- just a few I feel like talking about right now.

- After you 'wake up' from being hit by the Reaper beam you can't look at your legs or feet.

- It's all blurry when you are limping to the beacon.

- There is a tree (that looks like the creepy dead trees that are in your dream.

- When you get up to the Citadel all of the human bodies are bald and look like dolls.. (what the hell?)

- Anderson says he fallowed you up but you did not come out of the same end. There was only one way to get to the control panel, and that was the hallway that Shepard is in.

- You can't shoot the Keeper.

- That creepy black stuff creeping it's way in to the corners...

- There is no way that TIM could really force Shep to shoot Anderson.

- Speaking of Anderson, he is not all torn out like Shepard is by the Reaper Beam he looks pretty normal.

- Shooting TIM is a renegade choice.

- If you make him see reason he kills him self just like Saren, Shep's mind is replaying things....

- When you sit down with Anderson you both are looking at Earth in an open environment, there is no way that neither Shep and Anderson could breath with out helmets.

- God child's first word to you is "Wake up."

- Control is Paragon. Destroy is Renegade we all know it would be the other way around. That little kid is trying to trick you.

-The Citadel is a Mass Relay is it really blow up that near to earth it would have destroyed the whole system .

-After destroy you wake up in Landon, covered in concrete the Citadel is not made of that...

- There is no way that Shep could have survived a fall from the Citadel to Earth...

There is other stuff but those are the huge ones for me.


----------



## rednose (11. März 2012)

Zelias schrieb:


> Erschreckend wie Fans innerhalb weniger Tage aus bereits existierendem Material ein Ende zusammen schnippeln das sowohl befriedigender als auch sinniger ist als das Ende das sich Bioware erdacht hat.


 
da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## A3000T (11. März 2012)

Naja, das klingt für mich etwas weit hergeholt, auch wenn ich es mir (trotz Volumerate ) wünschen würde. Das mit der Indoktrination scheint mir aber eher... unwahrscheinlich, denn sowohl bei Saren als auch beim Unbekannten hat es eine Weile gedauert bis diese Indoktriniert waren. Warum sollte es bei Shepard dann so schnell gehen. Wenn ich mich richtig an ME1 erinnere wurden die Leute überdies wahnsinnig, wenn sie der Indoktrination zu stark ausgesetzt waren. 

Nichtdestotrotz wäre ein "passenderes" Ende durchaus wünschenswert.


----------



## Zelias (11. März 2012)

Auch interessant zu sehen das wohl Dialoge vom Ende auftauchen die angeblich dem Schnitt zum Opfer fielen (ich selbst habe sie zumindest ebenfalls nicht zu Gesicht bekommen), kaum verständlich angesichts der wunderbaren Emotionalität der Szene. 

Anderson - YouTube

Andererseits, der Inhalt des "From Ashes" DLCs soll ja auch bereits auf der Disc sein, vielleicht doch ein extended Ending per DLC?


----------



## A3000T (11. März 2012)

Hmm... zumindest zum Teil kommt mir die Szene bekannt vor. Das ist, nachdem man den Unbekannten erschossen hat, bevor er Anderson erschießen kann. Die beiden sitzen da und blicken auf die Erde wo gerade die Schlacht tobt. Ob da nun ALLES vorkommt, wie in dem Video weiß ich nicht (spiele es erst beim zweiten Mal jetzt auf englisch). Aber im Großen und Ganzen ist die Szene durchaus im Spiel vorhanden.


----------



## FrostByte-GER (11. März 2012)

Ne, der DLC war nicht auf der Disc enthalten, zumindest nicht auf der PC N7 Version(Hab gerade mal nachgeguckt) Musste ihn am Donnerstag per Origin downloaden!


----------



## Zelias (11. März 2012)

Habe die Info zugegebenermaßen nur über eine Quelle auf Youtube, kA inwiefern hier getrickst wurde/es ein Fake ist oder es sich um einen unvollständigen Datensatz handelt:

Requiem for EA/BioWare - YouTube


----------



## A3000T (12. März 2012)

Ich denke mal, das lediglich der Charakter schon da sein wird, aber der Rest halt noch nicht. Wird ja auch gesagt: "War noch nicht fertig". Warum sollte man den entsprechenden Code dann aber wieder ausm Programm löschen? Immerhin sind die Kommentare bei YT lustig. Auf irgendne nerdige Art und Weise...


----------



## Chris1q1q (12. März 2012)

SPOILER

Das 3. Ende "Synthesis" fand ich eigentlich relativ gut, die enden sollte man eben aus der distanz betrachten.

Der Held opfert sich für das größere Wohl. Ich spiele Spiele grundsätzlich so, wie ich mich verhalten würde, wenn es die Realität wäre.

Würde ich schwer verwundet auf der Citadel stehen und hätte diese Möglichkeiten zur auswahl würde ich mich gern opfern, wenn ich damit die finale Evolution des Lebens auslösen würde.

Allerdings wäre Synthesis wohl besser gewesen wenn es die Mass Relays verschonen würde.


----------



## Amanra (12. März 2012)

Chris1q1q schrieb:


> SPOILER
> 
> 
> Allerdings wäre Synthesis wohl besser gewesen wenn es die Mass Relays verschonen würde.


 
Genau das ist mein Riesenproblem! Ein heroisches Opfer von Shephard an sich fände ich auch ein durchaus würdiges Ende! Aber die Geschichte mit den Massenportalen verdirbt alles komplett


----------



## NonTo (12. März 2012)

rowoss schrieb:


> dieser Kak-Abschluss lässt sich so zusammenfassen:
> 
> Hebel 1: alle sterben und alles explodiert in einer blauen Druckwelle
> Hebel 2: alle sterben und alles explodiert in einer grünen Druckwelle
> ...


 
Jepp und genau da liegt der Hase begraben. Das Gott-Kind am Ende ist genau das selbe wie am Anfang und in den Träumen. Warum kommt das Opa Geschichten erzähl Ding erst nach den Credits? Das wäre wichtig zum Verständnis es direkt nach dem Finale zu bringen.


----------



## NonTo (12. März 2012)

Rac0r schrieb:


> Mass Effect ist ein brilliantes Game - wenn man von den letzten 10 Minuten absieht. Warum? Man hat nicht verschiedene Enden auf Grund von Entscheidungen, sondern eines, dass in drei Farben daher kommt, letztlich aber keinen Unterschied macht. Alles im Namen der Fortsetzbarkeit. Was Bioware nicht verstanden hat ist, dass die Beziehungen zu den anderen Charakteren Mass Effect ausgemacht haben. Diese haben nicht nur keinen Einfluss auf das Ende, sondern werden auch nicht aufgelöst. Sogar ein komplett offenes Ende wäre diesem zu bevorzugen. Es liegt nicht daran, dass die Enden nicht wirklich glücklich sind - auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass es zumindest ein gutes Ende geben sollte. Ich war schon enttäuscht, bevor ich das eigentliche Ende dann gesehen habe. Allein auf Grunde der vielen, vielen Logikfehler angefangen bei der Entwicklung eines Geräts bei dem die Entwickler nicht wussten, was es tut, über die wundersame Ankunft des Geräts an der Citadel (Reaper im Urlaub) bis hin zur Normandy im Transit (War die nicht gerade in einer Schlacht?). Offenbar fehlt Drew Karpyshyn Bioware an allen Ecken und Enden. Schade.



Stimmt ich habe es durchgespielt. Ich bekam eine Zene nach dem ich die Reaper und alles Synt (auch EDI)  zerstört habe, wo die Normandie vor der Zerstörungswelle flieht und auf einem Gartenwelt-Planeten strandet. Dort steigen Joker, Vega und Ash/Kaidan aus und freuen sich!
Wo blieb im Schlusskampf die Unterstützung die ich zusammengesammelt habe. Die Mechs von Eclipse, die Vorcha vom Bloddpack oder die BlueSuns? Nach der Vereinigung Quarianer und Geth hätte man mit den Geth eine Bodenkampfarmee bekommen die unersetzlich wäre. Warum wurde die Info wie man einen Reaper erledigt nicht an alle Flotten weitergegeben. Das ist ein strategischer Vorteil!  Es gibt hier noch einige Lücken die man auflisten könnte.
Dann der Hinweis, hey Leute hier fügen wir noch einen DLC ein. Wenn man Aria anspricht, spricht sie von der Rückeroberung von Omega.
Es gibt auch Probleme das einige N7-Missionen überhauptnicht starten oder nur durch Neustart oder Reparieren. Eine aber überhaupt nicht wie in den Foren zu lesen ist (bei mir auch / hab leider den Planeten nicht im Kopf).


----------



## Frontpanzer (12. März 2012)

Spoiler

Also meiner Meinung nach sind die Enden von ME3 sowas von unnachvollziebar und extrem unlogisch:

Warum müssen die Portale zerstört werden, ergibt das vielleicht einen Sinn.
Wie sollen denn die ganzen Flotten wieder zurück in ihre Heimatwelten zurrückkehren ohne die Massenportale. Teilen die sich jetzt das Sonnensystem?
Was ist mit den Millionen Menschen, die auf der Citadell lebten alle tot aufeinmal?
Wie kommen die Crewmitglieder zurück auf die Normandy, nachdem sie einen Begleitet haben, und warum ist die Normandy auf einmal im Hyperraum, als die Portale zerstört sind, wo doch der Krieg um die Erde noch im Gange war?
Also die Wahlmöglichkeiten, die einen das Ende lässt sind ja auch nicht gerade rosig.
Das Shephard stirbt ist ja auch nicht schlimm, aber was ist mit seinem Vermächnis?
Habe ich umsonst die Genopharge geheilt und die Kroganer so zu einem Umdenken ihres Lebens zu bewegen, oder habe ich umsonst die Quarianer und die Geth geeint, wo mir dann Tali noch groß erzählt dass jetzt alles wunderbar ist und die Geth sogar den Quarianern helfen, nur um dann beim "guten Ende" alles synthetische Leben auszulöschen?
Und den Opa mit dem Kind im Abspann hätte man sich dann auch sparen können, oder war das nur eine Hintertür für nen 4.Teil?????
Alles in allem habe ich während des Spiels (Heilung Genopharge, Ende des Geth-Quarianer Konfliktes usw.) mehr Emotionen und Gefühle gehabt als bei diesem meiner Meinung nach völlig vermurksten Ende. Dann hätte man sich den ganzen Rest wie Beziehungen und wichtige Entscheidungen auch sparen können.


----------



## FrostByte-GER (12. März 2012)

Genau deswegen ja die Vermutung, dass alles nur eine Halluzination ist  Indoktrination FTW!!!
Außerdem ist das "gute" Ende, das wo man die Reaper zerstört und die Soldaten am Ende jubeln(erst ab EMS Score von 5000) und man das Ende sieht, wo Shepard atmet...der Rest ist alles eine Täuschung!


----------



## Rocky-1992 (12. März 2012)

rowoss schrieb:


> dieser Kak-Abschluss lässt sich so zusammenfassen:
> 
> Hebel 1: alle sterben und alles explodiert in einer blauen Druckwelle
> Hebel 2: alle sterben und alles explodiert in einer grünen Druckwelle
> ...


 
thahahahahahahahaha besser kann man es nicht sagen


----------



## Deviant81 (12. März 2012)

rednose schrieb:


> Du hast nach eigener aussage alles gemacht und dann das Spiel in 23 Stunden durch? Dann hättest du doch gewusst, dass man ab ner bestimmten Stärke auch die Synthese auswählen kann.
> 
> 
> Ich finde das Ende jetzt nicht so furchtbar wie alle hier tun, aber dennoch ziemlich unbefriedigend und der restlichen Trilogie nicht entsprechend. Zuerst hätte ich mir einen packenden Endkampf gewünscht und nicht eine Enddiskussion.(auch wenn ich mir noch nicht vorstellen kann, wie man den Endkampf auf der Erde auf Insanity schaffen soll^^) Vor allem hätte man in dieses Ende doch etwas mehr Liebe stecken können, z.B. zumindest zeigen was jetzt mit all den Völkern und Gefolgsleuten passiert, da sie ja rein theoretisch wirklich alle auf der Erde erstmal feststecken. Bei so einem epischen Finalteil hätte ich auch nichts gegen einen 20-30 minütigen Epilog.
> ...


 
Wie soll man das Spiel denn ein 2.tesmal durchspielen ohne wieder ganz von vorne anzufangen? Also ich hab das Spiel durch und dann am ende wurde gespeichert. Dann war ich wieder an der Stelle kurz bevor man das Cerberushauptquartier angreift. Also die erste Phase der Finalen Schlacht... da kann man auch net mehr viel rausholen wenn man bereits alle nebenquests erledigt hat. Wie man von vorne anfängt ohne diese einsatzfähigkeitspunkte zu verlieren ist mir schleierhaft. Wie soll man mehr punkte bekommen wenn mal nochmal von vorne anfängt???


----------



## Sancezz1 (12. März 2012)

Deviant81 schrieb:


> Wie soll man das Spiel denn ein 2.tesmal durchspielen ohne wieder ganz von vorne anzufangen? Also ich hab das Spiel durch und dann am ende wurde gespeichert. Dann war ich wieder an der Stelle kurz bevor man das Cerberushauptquartier angreift. Also die erste Phase der Finalen Schlacht... da kann man auch net mehr viel rausholen wenn man bereits alle nebenquests erledigt hat. Wie man von vorne anfängt ohne diese einsatzfähigkeitspunkte zu verlieren ist mir schleierhaft. Wie soll man mehr punkte bekommen wenn mal nochmal von vorne anfängt???


 
Kann ich dir sagen, wie in einigen Komentaren, auch in anderen News bezüglich ME§ zu lesen ist, haben einige Spieler alle bzw fast alle Nebenmissionen erledigt, alle Sonnensysteme 100%, alle Völker für den finalen Kampf rekrutiert und kommen auf 7000 Punkte. Ich zb hab nur eine Nebenmission nicht abgeschloßen und den rest wie eben beschrieben und ich komme nur auf knapp 3800 Punkte. Also anscheinend haben zb die Paragon/Renegade Punkte wohl ziemlichen Einfluss auf die Punktzahl. Oder aber es hängt alles von den ganzen Entscheidungen in den beiden Vorgängern ab. Des würde die unterschiedlichen Punktzahlen erklären, obwohl alle im 3. Teil alle Nebenmissionen, alle Sonnensysteme und alle Völker fürs Finale vereinigt haben....


----------



## rednose (12. März 2012)

Deviant81 schrieb:


> Wie soll man das Spiel denn ein 2.tesmal durchspielen ohne wieder ganz von vorne anzufangen? Also ich hab das Spiel durch und dann am ende wurde gespeichert. Dann war ich wieder an der Stelle kurz bevor man das Cerberushauptquartier angreift. Also die erste Phase der Finalen Schlacht... da kann man auch net mehr viel rausholen wenn man bereits alle nebenquests erledigt hat. Wie man von vorne anfängt ohne diese einsatzfähigkeitspunkte zu verlieren ist mir schleierhaft. Wie soll man mehr punkte bekommen wenn mal nochmal von vorne anfängt???


Ich habe bisher ja auch nur Vermutungen angestellt. Wenn man ein New Game Plus startet (aka, ME3 Spielstand importieren) soll man mehr Ressourcen bereits zu Beginn haben, bzw kriegen können. Ich werde das mal vergleichen, sobald ich irgendwie an nen anderen Spielstand komme, da ich nicht noch ne Runde mit meinem Sentinel drehen will. Bis zur Normandy hab ich nochmal gespielt und habe dort das erst mal auf der Kriegskarte 580 Punkte(total, nicht effektiv). Müsste mal checken, wieviele das sind, wenn man normal startet


----------



## The-The (12. März 2012)

rednose schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher ja auch nur Vermutungen angestellt. Wenn man ein New Game Plus startet (aka, ME3 Spielstand importieren) soll man mehr Ressourcen bereits zu Beginn haben, bzw kriegen können. Ich werde das mal vergleichen, sobald ich irgendwie an nen anderen Spielstand komme, da ich nicht noch ne Runde mit meinem Sentinel drehen will. Bis zur Normandy hab ich nochmal gespielt und habe dort das erst mal auf der Kriegskarte 580 Punkte(total, nicht effektiv). Müsste mal checken, wieviele das sind, wenn man normal startet



Wenn man am Ende auf der Citadel vor die Wahl gestellt wird, speichert das Spiel automatisch. Nun kann man sich einfach den Desktop anzeigen lassen, zum (Auto-)Spielstand navigieren, diesen kopieren, umbennen und fertig.


----------



## rednose (12. März 2012)

The-The schrieb:


> Wenn man am Ende auf der Citadel vor die Wahl gestellt wird, speichert das Spiel automatisch. Nun kann man sich einfach den Desktop anzeigen lassen, zum (Auto-)Spielstand navigieren, diesen kopieren, umbennen und fertig.


 
versteh ich nicht ganz, könntest du das genauer erklären?
wenn ich im saveorder den Klassenname verändere ist sie dann auch im Spiel anders?


----------



## maloukian (13. März 2012)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich (als großer ME-Fan) wegen des Finales gleichzeitig enttäuscht und traurig bin. Nach allem was Shepard und sein Team durchgemacht haben - aber auch ich als Spieler mit weit über 100 Stunden insgesamt - haben sie ein solches Ende nicht verdient.

Noch nie hat mich ein Spiel so mitgerissen wie die ME-Serie. ME3 war für mich davon am intensivsten in Punkto Story, Spannung und persönlichen Bindungen/Verlusten. Nachdem einige der verbliebenen Charaktere der letzten beiden Teile im Zuge der Story doch noch ihr Leben lassen mussten, war der Kampf gegen Cerberus bzw. die Reaper auch etwas Persönliches (was ja vermutlich auch die Absicht von Bioware war). Auch dass ich zum ersten Mal bei ME im dritten Teil eine Beziehung (männl. Shepard + Ash) eingegangen bin, hat das noch verstärkt.
Erst als man kurz vor dem finalen Angriff in London nochmals an vielen Bekannten und Freunden vorbeikommt und mit den meisten einen nostalgischen Abschieds-Dialog führen kann, wurde mir bewusst, dass die Ära ME vorbei ist. Klar ist der Abschied von den Freunden traurig, aber hey, die Geschichte braucht ein Ende und das ist auch gut so. 

Und die Belohnung für den Kampf gegen Reaper, Widerstände der Völker/des Rates, uralte kriegerische Konflikte, Collectors und Cerberus? 
Für uns Spieler: Verschieden-farbige Lichter von der Citadel, ein paar wenige Reaper, die wegfliegen/zusammenbrechen und (in fast allen Fällen) ein toter Shepard. Eine Text-Box, die mir sagt, dass Shepard zur Legende wurde und ein Großvater mit Gute-Nacht-Geschichte. 

Für die Charaktere sieht es noch viel übler aus: Anderson hält über Wochen den Widerstand und den Willen der Menschen zusammen und wird im Endeffekt durch den Remote-Shepard niedergeschossen. Die Crew der Normandy ist für die Gründung einer Kolonie auf einem fremden Planeten zuständig (hoffentlich gibts in der hoch-technologischen Welt der Zukunft noch Pfadfinder). Selbst im "perfect ending" (auch rotes Licht = Technik tot) in dem Shepard überlebt, hat Joker EDI verloren, Shepards Freunde (und bei vielen auch die Liebes-Beziehung) sind auf einem anderen Planeten, der ohne Schiffe und Masseportale nie zu Lebzeiten erreicht werden kann, und der geschlossene Frieden mit den Geth war umsonst, da sie zusammen mit den Reapern vernichtet wurden.

Ich bin wirklich kein Mensch, der zwingend ein Happy End braucht, nur denke ich, dass keines der vorhandenen Enden für persönliche Befriedigung und das Gefühl sorgt, es geschafft zu haben - und dass sich der ganze Aufwand gelohnt hat. Ich hätte mir ein alternatives Ende gewünscht, das glücklicher und verdienter für Shepard, seine Crew und Anderson gewesen wäre. Zumindest ein Epilog, der die Konsequenzen für die Galaxie und die Zukunft von Shepards Freunden zeigt, wäre nach einer solchen epischen Geschichte angebracht gewesen.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## derKleene (13. März 2012)

(Warnung: mögliche, kaum bemerkbare, dennoch vorhandene, fiese, spannungsvernichtetende, intolerante Spoiler voraus)

Ich frage mich, ob die extrem-negativ-Kritiker wirklich Mass Effect 3 gespielt haben und nicht irgend ein anderes Spiel.

Zu DrProofs Aussage: Es gibt nicht nur 2 Enden, es gibt grob gesehen 3 Enden und im Detail mindestens 5 verschiedene Enden und welches davon wirklich gut oder böse ist, ist ansichtssache (und ich meine damit wirklich die Enden die durch die letzte Entscheidung gewählt werden).

@maloukian:
"Selbst im "perfect ending" (auch rotes Licht = Technik tot) in dem Shepard überlebt, ..."

Das rote Licht ist nicht das "perfect ending", wenn eines dieser Enden das perfekte für alle sein sollte, dann das grüne Ende (= Fusion). Immerhin werden dadurch alle Wesen glücklich (auch Joker und EDI).

Wenn du jedes Ende sehen willst, dann lade dir RADTools herunter und schau dir die *.bik Dateien im ME3-movie-Ordner an. (Man sollte jedoch warten, bis man das Spiel wenigstens einmal durchgespielt hat, da es auch nichtgerenderte Sequenzen gibt, die entsprechend nicht als *.bik-Datei vorhanden sind. Ansonsten steht man nur verwirrt da und verliert vielleicht auch die Lust, es zu Ende zu spielen.)

Die Story war mehr als fesselnd und ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele hundert Stunden an Tonaufnahmen für die ganzen Dialoge angefertigt werden mussten. Jede Entscheidung aus den vorigen Teilen, hat sich auf den 3. Teil ausgewirkt. Ich wurde immer wieder daran erinnert, wie ich in den vorigen Teilen gehandelt habe und mir wurden die Früchte dieder Entscheidungen gezeigt.

Ich hab insgesamt 40 Stunden in Mass Effect 3 investiert. In die vorigen Teile ungefähr genauso viel (in den zweiten Teil vielleicht am meisten, da die Ressourcensuche doch sehr fesselnd/zeitaufwendig war).

Die Dramatik in Mass Effect 3 finde ich unübertroffen. Mir kamen fast die Tränen, als Shepard die Erde verließ und er mit ansehen musste, was mit dem Kind passiert. Die Musik hat solche Stellen sehr gut untermalt.

Letztlich wurde hier ein würdiges und mehr als nur ein wenig überraschendes Ende präsentiert, welches mit einem Mal die Frage nach dem Zentralkonflikt in der "Mass Effect"-Reihe aufdeckt und den aufmerksamen Spieler doch für mehrere Stunden danach noch darüber nachdenken lässt, was die Zukunft uns wohl bringen mag. Schließlich rückt dieser Zentralkonflikt mit jedem Jahr näher an uns heran.


----------



## The-The (13. März 2012)

rednose schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht ganz, könntest du das genauer erklären?
> wenn ich im saveorder den Klassenname verändere ist sie dann auch im Spiel anders?


 An der Stelle im Spiel, wo man auf der Citadel vor die Wahl der (grauenhaft ähnlichen) Enden gestellt wird, legt Mass Effect 3 einen Auto-Save an. Jetzt kannst du das Spiel einfach beenden (dein letzter Speicherstand ist das(der?) Auto-Save, manuell kannst du nämlich keinen Speicherstand anlegen). Nun navigierst du zu deinem Bioware Save-Ordner (in der Regel C:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\BioWare\Mass Effect 3\Save) wählst deinen Charakter aus (der Ordner hat dann ungefähr so einen Namen: John_21_Soldat_080312_3f1a8e7). Nun kopierst du die Datei "AutoSave.pcsav" in denselben Ordner, benennst diese Datei allerdings gleich wieder um z.B in "Save_5000.pcsav" oder so. Fertig. Nun kannst du in-game den Spielstand 5000 laden und bist an der (leider) allesentscheidenen Stelle.


----------



## rednose (13. März 2012)

danke, aber da haben wir wohl aneinander vorbeigeredet. Die Enden hatte ich mir schon auf youtube angesehen ^^
Ich wollte sehen, wie man ohne Multiplayer auf mehr als 4000 EMS(also 8000 total) kommen kann. Von 5000 ganz zu schweigen. Ich selber hatte ca 3700-3800 geschafft damit würden mir immer noch 400-600 Punkte fehlen, also ne ziemlich starke Einheit. Ich habe aber nicht wirklich ne Ahnung wo ich was verpasst habe. Vielleicht etwas von den Salarianern, weil ich die Kroganer geheilt habe. Es gab Gerüchte, dass man das nur durch newgame+ schaffen kann, das war dann aber wohl eher auf neu erstellte ME3 Chars bezogen. Die TMS ist nämlich genau dieselbe, wenn man das erste mal auf die Normandy kommt.

Für den 2. Durchlauf, der auf Insanity sein soll, will ich mir aber am besten einen ME3 Char reimportieren, der möglichst auch schon LVL50+ ist, bloß kann man dabei die Klasse nicht mehr ändern, was ziemlich bescheiden ist. Hatte gehofft, dass sich dein Kommentar darauf bezieht.
Alle, die an einem Saveaustausch Interesse haben, können ja mal auf masseffectsaves.com gehen und dort ins Forum schauen, bisher gibts leider noch sehr wenige Angebote.


----------



## nikolaus-online (13. März 2012)

Ich darf mich auch einmal zur Diskussion äußern. Ich muss sagen, dass die ME-Serie eine der bewegendsten Geschichten ist, die ich in den letzten Jahren "erleben" durfte. Gnadenlos gut inszeniert, perfekt in Szene gesetzt, nicht zu grausam und nicht zu weich. Tolle Geschichte, Tolles Spiel.

Zum Ende (SPOILERALARM!): Ich denke, dass die meisten Spieler enttäuscht sind, dass ME überhaupt endet. So viele Spielstunden investiert (evtl. sogar die Romane gelesen) und dann ist es einfach vorbei. Aber mal im Ernst: Wie die Geschichte endet liegt im Ermessen der Schreiber. Es ist halt wie es ist. Die Reaper waren das, was sie eben sein sollten - der Plan der Schöpfung um das Gleichgewicht zwischen synthetischem und organischem Leben zu bewahren. (Was ich mir übrigens schon im ersten Teil bei Shepards Gespräch mit dem Vorboten gedacht habe.)

Der einzige Kritikpunkt, den ich nachvollziehen kann: Die Enden ähneln sich sehr stark und es kommt ein bisschen der Eindruck auf, die Entwickler hätten sich zum Ende hin nicht mehr die gleiche Zeit genommen, die sie sich auch für den Rest des Spiels genommen haben. Ich finde es auch etwas unglücklich, dass die "Wahl", welches Ende genommen wird, praktisch im letzten Moment zu treffen ist. Besser wäre es, das Ende würde aus den Handlungen des Spielers resultieren.

Also: Ein besserer Spannungsbogen zum Ende hin hätte dem Spiel sicher nicht geschadet. Aber wird das Ende der Serie nicht gerecht? Ich finde das ist nicht die Frage. Wird die Forderung nach einem anderen Ende der Serie gerecht? Diese Frage finde ich viel interessanter.

Euch noch einen schönen Abend! Ich werde mir einen Moment Zeit nehmen, um das Spiel zu verdauen. Nicht einfach.

N.


----------



## nikolaus-online (13. März 2012)

Ach und diese "BioWare und alles von ME ist ab jetzt für mich gestorben"-Kommentare sind lächerlich. Das Spiel und die gesamte Story auf das Ende zu beschränken ist sehr engstirnig. Meine Meinung.

N.


----------



## maloukian (13. März 2012)

derKleene schrieb:


> @maloukian:
> Das rote Licht ist nicht das "perfect ending", wenn eines dieser Enden das perfekte für alle sein sollte, dann das grüne Ende (= Fusion). Immerhin werden dadurch alle Wesen glücklich (auch Joker und EDI).


Der Name "perfect ending" stammt nicht von mir, so wurde es in englisch-sprachigen Diskussionen oder auf Youtube genannt. Vermutlich gibt es nur beim roten Licht die Möglichkeit, dass Shepard überlebt? Ich persönlich denke auch, dass die Fusion für die meisten Beteiligten das beste Ende ist. 

Auch deiner Meinung zum Spiel (bzw. den Spielen) kann ich nicht viel hinzufügen - für mich ist die ME-Reihe quasi eine perfekt erzählte Geschichte, wie sie mitreissender kaum sein kann. Obwohl ich sonst auf Bücher als unübertreffbares Erzählmedium schwöre, muss ich zugeben, dass mich eine Erzählung selten so gefesselt und persönlich angesprochen hat. Die Arbeit, die Bioware hier in Sachen Story, Sound, Synchro, Mimik, Atmosphäre, etc etc investiert hat, kann man einfach nur loben und bestaunen. Hier verstehe ich nicht, warum man dann mit einem gefühlten 2-Minuten-Epilog abgespeist wird - das steht irgendwie nicht in Relation zu genau diesem restlichen Aufwand. Es ist kein offenes Ende, aber auch kein befriedigender Abschluss. Offene Fragen nach dem Warum und nach den Konsequenzen wurden hier im Thread ja bereits genug genannt. Und wie ich bereits in meinem ursprünglichen Post gesagt habe - für mich persönlich hätten die Helden der Geschichte ein alternatives positives Ende verdient (als schnelles blödes Beispiel: Opfere alle Turianer und behalte dafür deine Beziehung/Freunde/Leben, irgendsowas).



nikolaus-online schrieb:


> Die Enden ähneln sich sehr stark und es kommt ein bisschen der Eindruck auf, die Entwickler hätten sich zum Ende hin nicht mehr die gleiche Zeit genommen, die sie sich auch für den Rest des Spiels genommen haben. Ich finde es auch etwas unglücklich, dass die "Wahl", welches Ende genommen wird, praktisch im letzten Moment zu treffen ist. Besser wäre es, das Ende würde aus den Handlungen des Spielers resultieren.
> ...
> Euch noch einen schönen Abend! Ich werde mir einen Moment Zeit nehmen, um das Spiel zu verdauen. Nicht einfach.



Kann ich so ebenfalls alles unterscheiben!
Seit gestern Abend versuche ich sowohl die Enden als auch den Fakt zu verdauen, dass die Ära MassEffect vorbei sein soll


----------



## Antrax88 (14. März 2012)

Spoiler:

Also ich bin ebenfalls ein riesiger von der ME Reihe und ich bereue keines falls darin Geld und Zeit investiert zu haben ABER:

Was zum Teufel soll das bitte für ein Schluss sein? 
Ich habe mir ME1 gekauft, ohne dass ich wusste was mich erwartet. Als ich dann Schritt für Schritt in das Spiel eingestiegen bin, war ich von der Grandiosen Story überwältigt! Es gibt viele Science Spiele aber ME1 war der Hammer. Als dann der zweite Teil erschien und man vor vorfreude gerade zu zerplatzte, wurde diese direkt mit stumpfsinnigem; durch den Weltraum fliegen und Leute rekrutieren abgedämpft. Die Story war zwar interessant aber das Spiel selber mäßig. Gut, Brückenspiele sind meistens nicht so stark,
Dann kommt der dritte Teil:
"Soll ich mir den direkt kaufen?" Erstmal Tests lesen. Und in allen wurde das Spiel gelobt, vorallem die Story und DAS ENDE!
Und wirklich, der dritte Teil hat große ähnlichkeiten mit dem ersten. Längere Level, viel Story, große aufgaben und viel Freiraum. Ich hab schon gedacht ich erlebe das Ende garnicht mehr und dann kommt es endlich: 
Riesiges Intro, Gänsehaut, was muss ich episches tun um die Welt zu retten? 

Garnichts! Nur rummlaufen, Reaper killen, rummlaufen, nicht sterben, rummlaufen Reaper killen und nochmal rummlaufen. Dann erledigen wir einpaar Zerstörer (Das wären dann übrigens 3 und 4, also nichts neues). Geschafft, Sturm auf den Lift, Reaper tötet alle außer mich und Anderson, man ist in der Citadel und der Abspann beginnt. 

Zugegeben, es ist nicht ganz einfach dahin zu kommen aber die schwierigkeit liegt nur in der Masse der Gegner und nicht an einem Finalen kniff. 
Das Ende ist dann auch noch gut gemacht. Warum und weshalb es zu allem gekommen ist. Dann ist man noch der erste überhaupt, der es schafft zu dem Bengel zu kommen und die einzigen Möglichkeiten sind Vernichtung?

Ich bin ausgezogen um der Galaxis Frieden zu bringen. Man hat die Genopharge geheilt, den Quarianern und den Geth den Frieden gebracht, ist X mal durch die Galaxie getuckelt um ne ansehnliche Flotte aufzustellen. Hat Entscheidungen getroffen, von denen man dachte, dass man sie treffen muss um ein persönliches Ende zu erziehlen (Das von den Entscheidungen ja abghängen sollte). Und was mich am meisten Fuchst. Man rennt Stundenlang durch die Normandy um sich mit seinem Team zu unterhalten. Zu erfahren wie du so Ticken, was sie antreibt, welche Probleme sie haben und um den Draht enger zu schmieden. Warum hab ich das alles gemacht? 
Ist doch eh alles egal, da Shepp stirbt, eine Riesenflotte unnütz bei der Erde gestrandet ist....................................................... (je nach Wahlmöglichkeit)

Für mich, hätte es nur die Entscheidung zwischen gut und böse geben dürfen, also Reaper töten, alle Jubeln oder Reaper kontrollieren und sich selber auf den Tron setzen.
Das Spiel so enden zu lassen, lässt die ganze Vorgeschichte Schwarz, Weiß aussehen. Und das war sie nicht.

Schade


----------



## Healnatz (14. März 2012)

Bioware vergammelt eben mit der Zeit.. alleine schon für gammel Engine und den dritten Aufguss nochma mehr als 50€ zahlen... da kann man einfach kein Happyend erwarten.


----------



## DrUran (16. März 2012)

Na wenn das stimmen sollte was ich in einem Forum gelesen habe soll es ein DLC geben aus der Sicht von Joker.
Das parallel zu der Zeit spielt wo Shapard auf der Station(Citadel) ist und die Entscheidung trifft. Soll angeblich Mitte Mai erscheinen und kostenlos für den PC sein. Für Konsole können ja keine Kostenlosen DLC erscheinen als Überraschung .. naja das mit dem kostenlos glaube ich noch am wenigsten....

http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/m...back-warnt-zu-vielen-spoilern-spieler-112600/


----------

